# Looking for a Mashed Cauliflower recipe



## kawarthagal (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi ,some time ago my sister made a cauliflower recipe which was mashed and somewhat milky in consistency...(she cant remember it) but i remember it had some spices in it which were quite pleasant...
Anyone ever done this type of vegetable like that?any ideas for recipes would be appreciated,thanks


----------



## QSis (Feb 2, 2008)

This is an acceptable substitute for mashed potatoes for people who are on low carb or lo-cal diets.

Here's how I do mine:

Cut out all the core of a head of cauliflower.  Slice the flowerettes and place them in a steamer, along with at least 6 cloves of garlic (whole is fine).

Steam for 15 minutes or until tender. While still hot, mash the cauliflower and garlic with a hand masher first.  Add some butter (or butter spray), milk (or cream), salt, pepper, and minced fresh parsley or parsley flakes.  Add more garlic powder if it's not garlicky enough.

I like to use a hand blender to make it smooth.

This is good stuff!

Lee


----------



## kadesma (Feb 2, 2008)

QSis said:


> This is an acceptable substitute for mashed potatoes for people who are on low carb or lo-cal diets.
> 
> Here's how I do mine:
> 
> ...


Thanks Lee, this looks yummy.
kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep, I just make mine like I would be making mashed potatoes.  IMHO I would not use a spray on butter unless you knew it didn't contain any kind of chemicals in it.  I would use regular butter or whatever it that you use.

I have just used plain salt, pepper, and milk/cream - it turns out great!  Just be sure to drain well because water really holds in those floweretes and cause it to be watery.


----------



## Bean208 (Feb 2, 2008)

I saw Rachael Ray do them once on her show.  She used salt, pepper, and nutmeg to season it and also added cheese.


----------



## GrillingFool (Feb 2, 2008)

This is great grilled!
I break the cauliflower into chunks, and drizzle it with melted garlic butter.
Then throw it on a hot grill and let it cook for about 5 minutes, flip it, 5 more...
It is OK if it chars up some, in fact that is good.

Then you can finish it in a foil pouch on the grill or in the oven.
Cut it into smaller pieces, drizzle generously with more garlic butter, to which a 
bit of nutmeg has been added. Give it a good 40 minutes on a medium grill or 300 
degree oven to achieve that butter softness... YUM!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 2, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> This is great grilled!
> I break the cauliflower into chunks, and drizzle it with melted garlic butter.
> Then throw it on a hot grill and let it cook for about 5 minutes, flip it, 5 more...
> It is OK if it chars up some, in fact that is good.
> ...



Have you ever roasted it in the oven?  It's wonderful!  I will definitely try grilling this summer!  THANKS!


----------



## Caine (Feb 3, 2008)

I am sure the South Beach web site has the recipe, as that is where it originated. I know the original South Beach Diet book had it. You might also be able to find it on the FoodTV web site. That emaciated guy that did the low carb show made them once.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 3, 2008)

I have four great recipes for mashed cauliflower (sour cream, different cheeses (cream & cheddar), buttermilk, bacon, etc.), but they're not mine so I can't post them here.

If anyone is interested, PM me with your e-mail address & I'll be more than happy to send all 4 to you.


----------



## QSis (Feb 3, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> IMHO I would not use a spray on butter unless you knew it didn't contain any kind of chemicals in it. I would use regular butter or whatever it that you use.


 
The buttery spray is a great Weight Watcher's tip.  I love real butter as much as the next person but this spray has a nice buttery flavor with 0 calories and 0 cholesterol.  I always use it when dieting and often times, when not. When I'm not dieting, I don't bother with mashed cauliflower anyway - I go with mashed potatoes. 

Maybe YT or someone can help out with this.  Is there anything harmful in it?  I hope not, because it's really good on vegetables, and allows me to save calories for something else.

The unfamiliar ingredients are: xanthan gum, soy lecithin, polysorbate 60, lactic acid, potassium sorbate, calcium insodium EDTA, palmitate, beta carotene

Lee


----------



## redkitty (Feb 3, 2008)

Great recipe here Kalyn's Kitchen: Recipe Favorites: Pureed Cauliflower with Garlic, Parmesan, and Goat Cheese

I think roasting cauliflower then mashing it up is super tasty!


----------



## kawarthagal (Feb 3, 2008)

*thanks*

Hi , thanks very much for finding that information so quick,the food network and the south beach diet site which i have heard of had something close to what i am looking for,anyway its a cauliflower puree i was looking for (i was driving my sister crazy as her hubby did the recipe a while back)I had thought it was some east indian spices however my memory of it is fading somewhat.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 4, 2008)

My wife used some yellow curry powder to make hers once, it was pretty good that way and gave it a different flavor.


----------



## bryankimjade (Feb 4, 2008)

*smashed cauliflower*

I take a head of cauliflower, break apart and boil it in about 2 cups of chicken broth until tender.  Then i add butter and parmesan cheese and mash it using a potato masher.  You can put in some black pepper and a sprinkle of nutmeg, it is not nessesary to salt if using the broth.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 5, 2008)

*Mashed Cauliflower, AAB style*

½ head of cauliflower, cut into florets
1 clove garlic, minced
1 TBS, +or -, reduced fat mayonnaise
Salt and pepper to taste

Steam the cauliflower and garlic until cauliflower falls apart when stuck with a fork. Drain _well_; mash. Stir in mayo for desired texture, add salt and pepper to taste.

Great substitute for mashed potatoes.


----------



## bryankimjade (Feb 6, 2008)

Sounds very good.  I have never had cauliflower with mayo as a base.  Do you serve this hot or cold??


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 7, 2008)

bryankimjade said:


> Sounds very good.  I have never had cauliflower with mayo as a base.  Do you serve this hot or cold??



I serve it hot.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 9, 2008)

And if you don't like mayo, will Miracle Whip work?


----------



## Dina (Feb 9, 2008)

You may not want to go back to mashed potatoes for a while.  These recipes are really yummy.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 10, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> And if you don't like mayo, will Miracle Whip work?



Yuppers


----------

